# Eingaben einer Installationsdatei skripten



## Savvo1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin ein ziemlicher Linux Anfänger deshalb finde ich die (kleine) Lösung zu meinem Problem nicht.

Bei der Installation eines Prog werden zwei Fragen gestellt wo ich NO und YES eingeben muss. Nun möchte ich die Installation automatisieren so dass nur noch der Befehl ausgeführt wird.

Bei nur einer Frage konnte ich diesen Befehl brauchen


```
echo "no" | ./run
```

doch sobald ne zweite Frage auftaucht ist es vorbei und nichts geht mehr.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Vermutlich ist es ganz was einfaches.

Gruss und danke im Voraus.

Savvo1


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

versuche es mal mit

```
yes no | ./run
```
Hört sich zwar komisch an, müsste aber richtig sein.
Das Programm "yes" gibt einen String solange aus, bis das Programm nach der Pipe beendet wird. Der Parameter (hier "no") gibt an, welcher String gesendet werden soll.

Weitere Informationen erhältst wie gewohnt mit einem "man yes".

Gruß
BK


----------



## Savvo1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo BK

Klappt leider nicht, meine erste Antwort muss NO sein und dann YES. Habs genau so eingegeben:


```
no yes | ./run
```

Auf dieser Weise wird die zweite Frage in einem Loop auf der Console ausgegeben bis man das Prog abbricht.

Am Anfang der Zeile steht:

*-bash: no: command not found*

und sobald man das Prog abbricht:

*stty: standard input: Invalid argument*

Habs auch schon mit 


```
echo "no" yes | ./run
```

versucht, leider vergebens.

Gruss


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Versuche es mit printf:

```
printf "no\nyes" | ./run
```

Ich dachte, du wolltest beide Fragen mit "Nein" antworten  Und das Programm heißt "yes", es gibt kein Programm "no" 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Savvo1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo BK

Danke hat super funktioniert. Eigentlich doch ganz einfach aber man sieht die einfachsten Lösungen meistens einfach nicht 

Gruss

Savvo1


----------



## DerKoenig (13. Oktober 2010)

Nur noch mal zur Info Savvo ;-)

Das Programm heisst 'YES' deshalb auch yes no : das heisst nicht er gibt yes und no aus sondern
er führt das programm yes aus mit dem parameter no!

Weil du am Schluss nichts mehr dazu gesagt hast, trotz des Hinweises von Bratkartoffel, wollte ich noch einmal drauf hinweisen... ;-) Weil scheinbar ja noch grundsätzliche Verständnisprobleme da sind. Gruß


----------

